# Q: Vostok - Europe Dual Time



## JP (Europe)

Hi,

My question is that do Vostok - Europe Rocket Dual Time models have turnable bezel as "dual time" indicates?

The reason why I ask is because some russian chronographs do have slide rule bezels what are not turnabele and so on not usable.

Best,

JP

Vostok - Europe Rocket N1- 2205046


----------



## pg tips

Acording to Roy (and he should know) they do



> The bezels rotate to allow two time zones. The GMT hand cannot be set independently of the time.


----------



## JP (Europe)

pg tips said:


> Acording to Roy (and he should know) they do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bezels rotate to allow two time zones. The GMT hand cannot be set independently of the time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​
Click to expand...

Yes he should know. So these Vostoks are good choise to choose "poor manÂ´s GMT".

Thanks,

JP


----------



## rhaythorne

I've just ordered the black version of one of these so I'll let you know what it's like when I get it









I noticed that's it's proper name is "Rocket N1" and, from the shape of the hands and the pictures on the publicity blurb I can only conclude that it's a tribute to the infamous (if ill-fated) Soviet N1 super-heavy rocket developed during the 1960's in a bold attempt to regain the lead in the Space Race and beat the Americans to land the first man on the moon.

Yes, I've just been reading about it







Fascinating stuff.


----------



## mach 0.0013137

I`m sure I heard somewhere that NASA were looking at the N1 motor as I gather its rather special


----------



## rhaythorne

From what I was reading last night, I gather that one of the Stages (or Blocks as they called them) had no less than 30 (yes, thirty!) rocket motors in it. This was allegedly one of the reasons why the rocket was unsuccessfull - trying to control all those rocket motors at the same time was extremely complicated, perhaps even impossible with the technology available at the time.


----------



## mach 0.0013137

30 motors


----------



## rhaythorne

Yep, and that was just the First Stage!

A potted history of the N1 cribbed from various websites:



Stage 1 (Block A) - 30 x NK-33 rocket motors providing 11 million pounds of thrust for 2 minutes

Stage 2 (Block







- 8 x rocket motors providing 3 million pounds of thrust for 2 minutes

Stage 3 (Block V) - 4 x NK-39 rocket motors providing the final push into orbit

Less than a dozen N1 rockets were constructed of which 4 were used in unmanned test flights. All four tests failed.

21st. February 1968 - Vehicle 3L failed 68.7 seconds after launch when a fire broke out in Block A and the safety systems shut down all 30 rocket motors.

3rd. July 1969 - Vehicle 5L failed almost immediately after lift-off when the fuel pump in engine number 8 ingested debris and exploded generating a large fire in Block A. Just after clearing the launch tower the remaining rocket motors were shut down causing the rocket to fall back to earth, destroying both it and the "110 East" launch pad.

26th. June 1971 - Vehicle 6L failed less than a minute after launch when an uncontrollable roll developed forcing the ground controllers to operate the self-destruct mechanism.

23rd. November 1972 - vehicle 7L failed 106.3 seconds after launch when propellant lines in Block A ruptured, causing engine number 4 to explode and the rocket to disintegrate.

The N1 program was subsequently cancelled and the remaining rockets were ordered destroyed, although some components still exist apparently.


----------



## hoppy34

Hi,

Anyone bought the Vostok - Europe Rocket recently. They have just come out with a metal strap, heres pic of mine I got last month. So far I'm really pleased with it!

Great Watch and gmt function is neat!

Dave


----------



## Xantiagib

They are useable in the fact that as you can turn the bezel to follow the extra 24h hand - it can be successfuly used as a GMT/second timezone hand.

However, there is a new model out from Vostok-Europe which DOES feature an independantly settable second hour hand. (I forget the nomenclature of the new line)


----------



## foztex

rhaythorne said:


> Yep, and that was just the First Stage!
> 
> A potted history of the N1 cribbed from various websites:
> 
> 
> 
> Stage 1 (Block A) - 30 x NK-33 rocket motors providing 11 million pounds of thrust for 2 minutes
> 
> Stage 2 (Block
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - 8 x rocket motors providing 3 million pounds of thrust for 2 minutes
> 
> Stage 3 (Block V) - 4 x NK-39 rocket motors providing the final push into orbit
> 
> Less than a dozen N1 rockets were constructed of which 4 were used in unmanned test flights. All four tests failed.
> 
> 21st. February 1968 - Vehicle 3L failed 68.7 seconds after launch when a fire broke out in Block A and the safety systems shut down all 30 rocket motors.
> 
> 3rd. July 1969 - Vehicle 5L failed almost immediately after lift-off when the fuel pump in engine number 8 ingested debris and exploded generating a large fire in Block A. Just after clearing the launch tower the remaining rocket motors were shut down causing the rocket to fall back to earth, destroying both it and the "110 East" launch pad.
> 
> 26th. June 1971 - Vehicle 6L failed less than a minute after launch when an uncontrollable roll developed forcing the ground controllers to operate the self-destruct mechanism.
> 
> 23rd. November 1972 - vehicle 7L failed 106.3 seconds after launch when propellant lines in Block A ruptured, causing engine number 4 to explode and the rocket to disintegrate.
> 
> The N1 program was subsequently cancelled and the remaining rockets were ordered destroyed, although some components still exist apparently.


Interesting Rich,

did you find the model rocket moon race competition site? ironically the N1 flew perfectly and the Saturn team never completed construction.

Foz


----------



## rhaythorne

Wow, now that's cool









I want one for the back garden


----------



## hoppy34

Hi!

Yes I see Vostok-Europe is bringing out a real GMT (I guess the gmt hand will be independantly setable). Looks good! Wished I'd waited now! before I bought my Rocket









Heres picture of new model its called the Gaz-14 Limousine. Looks cool! Wonder if it will come with a metal strap?










Dave


----------



## rhaythorne

Looks good. What's a GAZ-14 Limousine though? Was that the long black limo the Soviet politicians used to cruise around in by any chance?

I don't regret buying my Rocket N1, it's a lovely watch and the dual time function via rotating bezel is exactly the same as on several other watches, the Bulova Accutron Astronaut for example.

I'd prefer to see an independently adjustable _hour_ hand on a "real GMT" watch  Be interesting to see which way round they do it.


----------



## mach 0.0013137

rhaythorne said:


> Looks good. What's a GAZ-14 Limousine though? Was that the long black limo the Soviet politicians used to cruise around in by any chance?


Yep


















Cool watch BTW


----------



## Xantiagib

Thats the one the Gaz-14 it does have an independantly settable 24h hand

The rocket range looks nicer IMHO but I'm sure the new movement if it takes off will see itself spread across the range


----------



## blackandgolduk

mach 0.0013137 said:


> rhaythorne said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks good. What's a GAZ-14 Limousine though? Was that the long black limo the Soviet politicians used to cruise around in by any chance?
> 
> 
> 
> Yep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cool watch BTW
Click to expand...

That's a cool but scary car (can you imagine the Politburo rolling up ouside your house in that? Imagine how scared you'd be!) but thats a ZIL limousine. Interestingly, that Morley fella who used to play the shopkeeper in Coronation Street drives one...

The GAZ 14 Chaika can be seen here Wikipedia Gaz 14 picture

I've always wanted a Tatra myself... Wikipedia Tatra pic


----------



## mach 0.0013137

blackandgolduk said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rhaythorne said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks good. What's a GAZ-14 Limousine though? Was that the long black limo the Soviet politicians used to cruise around in by any chance?
> 
> 
> 
> Yep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cool watch BTW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's a cool but scary car (can you imagine the Politburo rolling up ouside your house in that? Imagine how scared you'd be!) but thats a ZIL limousine. Interestingly, that Morley fella who used to play the shopkeeper in Coronation Street drives one...
> 
> The GAZ 14 Chaika can be seen here Wikipedia Gaz 14 picture
> 
> I've always wanted a Tatra myself... Wikipedia Tatra pic
Click to expand...

Are you sure? whenever I google Gaz-14 I get photos of this....










This is a Zil....










Which as you can see is totaly different
















I like the KGB`s favourite, the Gaz-13, imagine this driving up to your house in the middle of the night


















Here`s an interesting GAZ prototype...


----------



## blackandgolduk

Apologies - I bow to your wisdom of the soviet automotive industry!







Looks like I got my 13s, 14s and Zils mixed up!

On a bit of a tangent, I've been toying with the idea of buying a Lada Niva - anyone got any experience?


----------



## mach 0.0013137

blackandgolduk said:


> Apologies - I bow to your wisdom of the soviet automotive industry!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like I got my 13s, 14s and Zils mixed up!
> 
> On a bit of a tangent, I've been toying with the idea of buying a Lada Niva - anyone got any experience?


I had one, not the fastest car I`ve owned but great fun


----------



## mach 0.0013137

VE should name a watch the *S565* after the *Viinimotoprom `Boctok` C565* 500cc DOHC GP racing motorcycle, at least the name is right



























Nikolai Sevostianov on a Vostok S565

In the 1968 Finish GP at Imatra, Nikolai Sevostianov riding a C565 came a good fourth behind Agostini, Findlay and Marsowszki and at one time _briefly_ overtook Agostini









BTW I used to have some genuine Viinimotoprom blueprints for the C565


----------



## Chascomm

mach 0.0013137 said:


> I like the KGB`s favourite, the Gaz-13, imagine this driving up to your house in the middle of the night


My preference is the station-wagon/estate version, the Latvian-built RAF-Chaika.



> Here`s an interesting GAZ prototype...


Imagine the KGB rolling up to your door in _that_!!









Hey, waitaminute! Didn't the Green Arrow used to drive that car back in the 1950s (back before he got funky)?

(I'm presuming somebody here remembers old American comic-books)


----------



## Will_de_Beest

Just run across this thread six months late while looking for something else. The GAZ-14 (watch, not car!) looks great to me but seems hard to track down. Does anyone know if it made it into production? If so, I'd rather like one.


----------

